# D10 UPGRADE TO XP-G WHO!



## TMCGLASSON36 (Sep 7, 2010)

Who can put an XP-G R5 in my NC D10 SP. I see that the new D11 has it but I don't care for ramping. Thanks Tom!


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Sep 9, 2010)

I guess that answer that question!


----------



## gunga (Sep 9, 2010)

Is yours an XP-E or XR-E at the moment. I have a spare R5 XP-G I can put in there. DO keep in mind nitecore drivers are fragile.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Sep 10, 2010)

XP-E is whats currently in there. Shoot me an e-mail to talk about specifics. Thanks Tom! [email protected]


----------

